# Grizzly Bear Delisting - Public Comment Ends 5/10 at Midnight



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

As many of you know, the USFWS is taking public comment regarding their proposed delisting of the grizzly bear in the Greater Yellowstone Ecosystem (GYE). For those new into the discussion, the grizzly was actually delisted in 2007 but then relisted as threatened in 2009 (by an activist judge) due to concerns over the decline of whitebark pines. Those concerns have been shown to be unwarranted and the USFWS is again proposing that the bears be delisted in the GYE.

A couple quick stats. The recovery goal for grizzlies in the GYE was 500. Their average population between 2002-2014 was 674. There was also the highest number of females with cubs ever recorded in 2013. Finally, 84% of habitat in the GYE is currently occupied by grizzlies with the remainder expected to be occupied soon.

The USFWS needs to hear from hunters on this issue. Anti-hunting special interest groups such as the US Humane Society, Sierra Club and others use this issue (as well as wolf and no the sage grouse) to drum up funding for their organizations by eliciting fear that if removed from Federal protection that State agencies won't be able to correctly manage them and populations will collapse. What a farce! Regulated sport hunting has never driven a species to extinction or even threatened status..on the contrary, most managed species thrive under regulated hunting. Deprive these organizations of one of their main fund-raising tools!

If you'd like to comment, the link is: https://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=FWS-R6-ES-2016-0042-0001.

FYI - A little supporting info as to why you support (or oppose) delisting goes a lot further than just stating your stance. The USFWS will definitely consider numbers of responses, but a short and reasoned comment goes a long way.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Comment period ends tomorrow

https://www.regulations.gov/#!documentDetail;D=FWS-R6-ES-2016-0042-0001

This is how your voice gets heard. This is how the public gets involved. If you aren't willing to be involved enough to send a comment/email then don't complain on the ESA and managment moving forward. Get your voice heard.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

This is my comment:

For the Endangered Species Act to have validity and accomplish it's purpose, to protect those critically endangered animals, it has to be a two-way street. Animal species need to be placed on it when valid science has identified the species as being endangered, and they must be removed and the victory celebrated when the species has recovered to the target objectives. Without this, the Endangered Species Act loses it's credibility and the urgency of its mission is diluted by those highly controversial species. 

In this vein, I support the de-listing of the grizzly bear, based on the facts scientific studies and objectives having been accomplished. The de-listing of the grizzly bear is not a death knell for the species, but is instead the triumphant victory horn of the Endangered Species Act accomplishing a great victory in helping an amazing species come back from the brink of extinction.


----------

